# [Lesertest] Cougar CM Power 700 Watt



## majorguns (2. Juli 2009)

*[Lesertest] Cougar CM Power 700 Watt*​* 
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Einleitung:
Die Marke *Cougar *gehört zum HEC COMPUCASE Enterprise Co. Ltd Konzern welcher in Taiwan seinen Hauptsitz und in vielen weitere Ländern Verkaufsniederlassungen unterhält. Der 1979 gegründete Hersteller ist mittlerweile einer der führenden Hersteller und Entwickler von PC-Gehäusen,  Netzteilen und Industriegehäusen geworden.

COMPUCASE war ursprünglich nur auf dem OEM Markt mit Netzteilen vertreten, mit der neuen Marke Cougar wollte man aber auch auf dem Retail Markt Fuß fassen.
Da COMPUCASE schon vieljährige Erfahrung auf dem OEM Markt sammeln konnte bin ich überzeugt das auch die neue Cougar Marke eine sehr gute Qualität erreicht.
Cougar ist einer der wenigen Hersteller auf dem Netzteil Markt welcher eine Eigene Fertigung besitzt und nicht außer Haus fertigen lassen.

In meinem Test tritt das Cougar CM 700W gegen mein etwa ein halbes Jahr altes BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W an.
Inhaltsverzeichniss:

Lieferumfang 
Technische Daten
Anschlüsse und Kabel
Lackierung
Vergleich zwischen BeQuiet und Cougar
Leistungsmessung
Lautstärke
Fazit


----------



## majorguns (2. Juli 2009)

*Lieferumfang*

Lieferumfang

Die Verpackung des High-End Netzteils macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck und ist mit einer glänzenden Beschichtung versehen, sie informiert den Kunden auf dem ersten Blick über die vorhandenen Features und die Rückseite enthält einige weitere Informationen in vielen verschiedenen Sprachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Lieferumfang des Netzteils besteht aus folgenden Dingen:*

- Netzteil inklusive schwarzer Tasche

- Netzkabel

- Diverse anschließbare Kabelstränge 

- Hersteller Logo zum Aufkleben

- 4 Schrauben

- 3 Klettbänder

- Mehrsprachige Kurzanleitung


----------



## majorguns (2. Juli 2009)

*Technische Daten*

Technische Daten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Maximale kombinierte Ausgangsleistung*

- 648 Watt (+12 V)

- 150 Watt (+3,3 V & +5 V)
*Maximale Belastbarkeit einzelner Schienen*

- 2x +12 V: je 30 A

- -12 V: 0,3 A

- +5 V: 20 A 

- +3,3 V: 24 A

- +5 V (Standby): 2,5 A
*Allgemeine Daten*

- Maximale Gesamtleistung von 700 Watt

- Kabelmanagement

- Realtiv leiser 14 cm Lüfter

- 80 Plus bronze 

- ATX Version: 2.2 & 2.3

- nVidia SLI und ATI Crossfire X zertifiziert

- Gehäuse aus Stahl gefertigt

- Orange metallic Lakierung (Autolack)

- Hochwertige, japanische 105°C Kondensatoren

- Weitbereichseingang von typ. 100…240 Volt

- Aktive PFC

- Abmessungen (BxHxT): (150x86x160mm)

- Gewicht: ca. 2,3 Kg

- 3 Jahre Garantie
*Sicherheitsfunktionen 
* 
- UVP (Unterspannungsschutz)  

- OVP (Überspannungsschutz)

- SCP (Kurzschlusssicherung)

- OPP (Überlastschutz)

- OCP (Überstromschutz)


----------



## majorguns (2. Juli 2009)

*Anschlüsse und Kabel*

Anschlüsse und Kabel


Das Cougar CM Power 700 besticht durch ein hervorragendes Kabelmanagement, die Kabel sind relativ elastisch und lassen sich gut Verlegen, sie  behalten nicht so sehr ihre "Knicke" wie das BeQuiet, dessen Kabel sind erheblich starrer und dadurch schlechter zu Verlegen.

Optisch erinnert das dreifarbige Sleeve des Kabels in den Farben orange, schwarz, weiß an eine exotische Schlange. Der Schrumpfschlauch ist relativ weit am Steckerende Angebracht, könnte allerdings noch näher sein, das Sleeve selbst ist leider nicht wirklich straff und somit von nahem nicht sehr blickdicht, von weitem kann man allerdings nicht mehr durch´s Sleeve sehen.

Die Enden welche an das Netzteil direkt angeschlossen werden sind farblich gekennzeichnet so das eine Verwechslung auch ohne Bedienungsanleitung ausgeschlossen ist, auf den Steckerenden selbst befindet sich jeweils noch eine Beschriftung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Kabellängen*

Die Kabellängen sind jeweils vom Netzteil, bis zum erstem Anschluss 50 cm, jeder weitere Anschluss hat weitere 15 cm Kabel.
Die Verlegung in Big-Towern könnte unter Umständen bei einem Verlegen der Kabel problematisch werden, im Zweifelsfall müssten Kabel direkt durchs Gehäuse geführt werden, für größere Tower reicht die Kabellänge allerdings aus.

Die Molexstecker selbst haben alle noch jeweils an jedem Anschluss "Spangen" wodurch man, durch ein Zusammendrücken, die Stecker wieder sehr leicht vom Gerät trennen kann.
*Anzahl der Anschlüsse*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majorguns (2. Juli 2009)

*Lackierung*

Lackierung
Eine Sache die einem wahrscheinlich als erstes bei Cougar Netzteilen auffällt ist die auffällige orange metallic Lackierung.
Das Netzteil ist mit einem sehr robusten und kratzunempfindlichem Lack,  welcher aus der Automobilbranche stammt, überzogen, der Lack glänzt leicht und je nach Lichteinfall wirkt der Lack mal eher orange oder eher rot. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Vergleich zum BeQuiet ist dieser Lack um einiges besser, beim Dark Power Pro wird ein schwarzer, glänzender Lack verwendet welcher sehr kratzempfindlich ist, wodurch das Netzteil schnell nicht mehr sehr gut aussieht.

An der Seite ist beim Cougar das Logo in Form eines Pumas eingestanzt, beim BeQuiet ist es der BeQuiet Schriftzug.


----------



## majorguns (2. Juli 2009)

*Vergleich zwischen Cougar und BeQuiet*

Vergleich zwischen Cougar und BeQuiet
In diesem Unterpunkt werde ich auf einige offensichtliche Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Netzteilen eingehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Unterschiede*

Wenn man beide Netzteile nebeneinander legt, fällt auf das, dass BeQuiet ein ganzes Stück größer und auch schwerer ist als das Cougar, es passt zwar noch ins Gehäuse aber durch den erhöhten Platzbedarf, bleibt weniger Platz zum Verlegen der Kabel, dieser Punkt geht an Cougar.

Auffallend ist auch das beim BeQuiet beinahe alle Kabel modular sind und hier wirklich nur das ATX 20+4 Pin Kabel nicht abnehmbar ist, beim Cougar sind es erheblich mehr Kabel welche sich nicht abnehmen lassen, hier ist das ATX 20+4 Pin Kabel, das Kabel des ATX 12V Anschlusses, ein Kabel für die   Peripherie und zwei PCI-E Kabel welche nicht abnehmbar sind, das kann z.B. späteres Sleeven erschweren, in meinem Fall hatte ich einen PCI-E Anschluss über welcher im Gehäuse verstaut werden muss, hier geht der Punkt an BeQuiet.

Eine weitere Besonderheit ist der im   eingeschaltetem Zustand  grün beleuchtete Ein / Aus Schalter, BeQuiet verwendet nur einen normalen Schalter, Punkt für Cougar.

BeQuiet kann mit 4 Lüfteranschlüssen am Netzteil trumpfen, man schließt das Kabel welches vom Netzteil kommt an sein Mainboard an und das Netzteil regelt dann die bis zu 4 angeschlossenen Lüfter (allerdings sind die Anschlüsse nur 2 Pin), Cougar kann nicht mit einem solchem Feature glänzen, ein klarer Punkt für BeQuiet.
*Bereits erwähnte Unterschiede *

Der Lack des Cougar Netzteils ist besser als der, der Konkurrenz.

Die Kabel lassen sich beim Cougar besser Verlegen.
*Punktestand*

BeQuiet   :   2

Cougar: 4


----------



## majorguns (2. Juli 2009)

*Leistungsmessung*

Leistungsmessung

*Messgerät*

Nun folgt ein sehr wichtiger Unterpunkt, die Leistungsmessung um die Leistungsaufnahme des PCs zu Ermitteln habe ich mir bei den Stadtwerken ein Energiemessgerät ausgeliehen.
Jeder der so ein Gerät einmal ausgeliehen haben möchte um den Verbrauch von PC, Kühlschrank, Fernseher oder Ähnlichem zu messen, braucht nur zum Kundencenter des örtlichen Versorgers oder der Verbraucherzentrale zu gehen, hier können entsprechende Geräte umsonst oder gegen eine geringe Gebühr für etwa eine Woche lang ausgeliehen werden.
Diese Geräte sind oft um ein Vielfaches besser als billige Geräte welche man schon ab etwa 20€ im Elektronikmarkt erhält, solche messen oft ungenau oder zeigen den Verbrauch erst ab 5 Watt an was für die Ermittlung des Standby Verbrauchs natürlich sinnlos ist.
In meinem Fall verwende ich ein Christ CLM200 Leistungsmessgerät mit dem man den momentanen Watt Verbrauch und die bereits verbrauchten kW/h ermitteln kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Testsystem*

Das Testsystem besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

- Intel C2D E6400, 2,13GHz übertaktet auf 3,2GHz, Spannung  1,4 V

- Gigabyte EP45-DS3L

- 2x2GB Corsair Dominator

- ATI HD 4850 

- Gehäusewände entfernt

Weitere Details können meinem Sysprofil entnommen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Leistungsmessung*

Für die Leistungsmessung habe ich verschiedene Szenarien herausgesucht, es werden bei jedem Netzteil die Leistungsaufnahme während folgender Zustände ermittelt: Standby, Bootvorgang, Idle (Desktop), Spielen (Crysis, jeweils 2 verschiedene Level), Extrem (  [FONT=&quot]Prime 95 beide Kerne ausgelastet und Furmark Stabilitäts Test, extreme Hitze Modus, Vollbild, @1920x1200, 8xMSAA, Post-Processing[/FONT])
Ich habe jeweils versucht bei jedem Netzteil unter gleichen Bedingungen zu messen, 100%ig ist dies jedoch nicht möglich.
*"Arbeitsumgebung"* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies ist meine kleine PC Ecke welche ich seit einer Woche praktisch 24/7 "bewohne", das ist nicht bei mir zu Hause sondern bei einem Kollegen 
*Ermittelte Werte BeQuiet*

Standby: 1,2 Watt​ 
Bootvorgang: 199 Watt

  Idle, Desktop: 167 Watt

    Crysis: 230-270 Watt

  Prime 95 / Furmark:  max. 350 Watt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ermittelte Werte Cougar*

Standby: 1,9 Watt 
 
    Bootvorgang: 175 Watt

  Idle, Desktop: 153 Watt

    Crysis: 220-250 Watt

  Prime 95 / Furmark:  max. 333 Watt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Wie man sieht schlägt das Cougar Netzteil das BeQuiet in beinahe allen Szenarien um etwa 10-25 Watt, nur beim Standby Verbrauch muss sich das Cougar geschlagen geben, wenn auch nur knapp.
Hier ein kurzes Video vom Test


----------



## majorguns (2. Juli 2009)

*Lautstärke*

Lautstärke


Für viele ist die Lautstärke ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium, weshalb ich hier meinen subjektiven Höreindruck vermitteln möchte.
Um überhaupt ein Geräusch wahrzunehmen muss man schon sehr nah an das Netzteil rangehen, es gibt nur ein kaum wahrnehmbares Luftgeräusch von sich, klacker Geräusche oder andere Störgeräusche sind nicht wahrzunehmen, ebenso ist kein Fiepen zu Vernehmen.

Vibrationen sind ebenso nicht wahrnehmbar, im Vergleich zum BeQuiet ist das Cougar noch ein Ticken leiser, allerdings sind Beide aus etwa 50 cm Entfernung nicht mehr hörbar, die meisten anderen Komponenten im Gehäuse sind deutlich lauter.


----------



## majorguns (2. Juli 2009)

*Fazit*

Fazit *

*Mit dem Cougar CM Power 700 hat Compucase es geschafft ein sehr gutes Netzteil auf den Retailmarkt zu bringen mit seiner außergewöhlichen Lackierung kann es in Sachen Auffälligkeit und Qualität der Lackierung punkten. Es hat eine 80+ bronze Zertifizierung und die Verbrauchswerte sind eine ganze Ecke besser als wie bei dem, zum Vergleich herangezogenem, BeQuiet. Die Verarbeitung und die verbauten Komponenten im innerem sind von bester Qualität weshalb auch der empfohlene Verkaufspreis von 119,90€ noch angemessen wirkt. Nur Anwender die einen großen Wert auf ein umfangreiches Zubehör, wie Kabelbinder o.Ä. legen könnten ein wenig enttäuscht werden.


*Positiv

*- Kabelmanagement

- flexible Kabel

- sehr leise 

- bleibt sehr kühl

- hohe Effizienz

- gute Verarbeitung

- hochwertige Bauteile

- 105°C Kondansatoren im primärem und sekundärem Bereich

- haltbare Lackierung

- 3 Jahre Garantie

- geringe Ausmaße und Gewicht

- viele PCI-E Anschlüsse


*Neutral*

- gewöhnungsbedürfte Farbe 

- u.U. etwas kurze Kabel

- relativ guter Preis von 119,90€ (UVP)


*Negativ*

- wenig weiteres Zubehör

- etwas knappe Anleitung
*
*


----------



## majorguns (3. Juli 2009)

*So nun bin ich erstmal fertig mit meinem Test, jetzt darf auch gepostet werden, gegenüber Lob, konstruktiver Kritik, Verbesserungsvorschlägen und Hinweisen auf Rechtschreibfehler bin ich immer offen.
* 
Wenn jemand weitere Fragen zu dem Netzteil oder dem Test haben sollte, darf er sie gerne Stellen, ich werde versuchen sie zu beantworten.


Hiermit möchte ich mich bedanken das PCGH und Cougar mich für diesen Test ausgewählt haben und mir das Netzteil kostenlos zum Testen Überlassen haben.


Download einiger verwendeten und nicht verwendeten Bilder 


- bitte nicht Löschen, eventueller späterer Platzhalter -


----------



## Compucase (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo majorguns,

vielen Dank fuer diesen ausfuehrlichen Test. Ich hoffe Du wirst auch weiterhin noch viel Freude an dem Netzteil haben. Falls Du mal aufruesten solltest hast Du jetzt jedenfalls schonmal eine Komponente weniger zu kaufen, es hat ja genuegend Leistungsreserven.
Was mich natuerlich besonders freut ist die Tatsache das unser COUGAR CM 700W auch bei Dir so gut "abgeschnitten" hat.

DANKE VOM GESAMTEN COUGAR-TEAM!


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich fand den Testbericht sehr informativ und bin deshalb ernsthaft am Überlegen, mir beim nächsten Umrüsten ein Cougar NT zu holen und mein Modding darauf abzustimmen 

Leider wenig Bilder. Ich mag Bilderbücher ^^


----------



## RedBrain (4. Juli 2009)

Nicht schlecht! 
Ich habe immer interesse auf Cougar Netzteile


----------



## eVoX (4. Juli 2009)

Dieses Nt würde mal sehr gut in das Xigmatek Midgard passen,daher kann es blad mir gehören, allerdings reichen mir 550 oder 600 Watt.
Ansonsten sehr informativ der Test und der "Stromverbrauch" hat mich sehr Positiv überrascht.


----------



## majorguns (4. Juli 2009)

@Compucase: ja das stimmt, ich habe sowieso vor aim September auf ein größeres Syste umzusteigen, weshalb das Cougar sehr gelegen kam  und wie man sieht, erreicht das 550 W Netzteil ja nochnichtmal so gute Werte wie das 700 W Cougar obwohl es bei BeQuiet näher im 50% Auslastungs bereich war.

@MalkavianChild85: Ich wollte den Test bewusst nicht mit alzu vielen und großen Bildern vollstopfen, damit man nicht die übersicht verliert, bei vielen, großen Bildern wird es schnell unübersichtlich wie ich finde.
Aber im letztem Posting habe ich noch ein link zu Rapidshare wo man noch einige weitere Bilder von mir in hoher Auflösung runterladen kann, vielleicht werde ich noch ein paar Bilder ins letzte Posting packen und im Urlaub werde ich die rechtschreibung noch mal überarbeiten.


----------



## Compucase (4. Juli 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Dieses Nt würde mal sehr gut in das Xigmatek Midgard passen,daher kann es blad mir gehören, allerdings reichen mir 550 oder 600 Watt.
> Ansonsten sehr informativ der Test und der "Stromverbrauch" hat mich sehr Positiv überrascht.



Das hört man gerne 
Es gibt das COUGAR CM ja noch in einer 550W Variante.
Wenn Du kein Kabelmanagement möchtest und Dir ein 12cm statt 14cm Lüfter reicht, gibt es auch noch das COUGAR POWER 550W. Baugleich, halt nur kleinerer Lüfter und kein KM. Dafür günstiger


----------



## eVoX (4. Juli 2009)

Naja, der minimale Aufpreis auf ein Nt mit KM lohnts sich schon, keine Lust die restlichen Kabel irgendwo zu versteken bzw. mit Kabelbinder zu befestigen


----------



## majorguns (16. Juli 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Naja, der minimale Aufpreis auf ein Nt mit KM lohnts sich schon, keine Lust die restlichen Kabel irgendwo zu versteken bzw. mit Kabelbinder zu befestigen


Genau der selben Meinung bin ich auch, ich finde es einfach sehr unschön und störend wenn lauten ungebrauchte Kabel im Gehäuse herumliegen, ich will auch Kabelmanagement nicht mehr Verzichten.

P.S.: Ich habe mich nocheinmal drangemacht die Rechtschreibung zu überprüfen, ich habe einige Fehler ausmachen und beseitigen können und hoffe das der Test nun einigermaßen fehlerfrei ist.


----------



## Gohrbi (8. August 2009)

@majorguns

Super Testbericht. Ich habe mich verleiten lassen seit heute höre ich mein NT auch nicht mehr. Da ich ein Midi Gehäuse habe, bin ich mit den Kabellängen zufrieden. Mal sehen, was die Praxis so bringt.


----------



## majorguns (8. August 2009)

Danke, das freut micht sehr, dass du dir aufgrund des Testberichtes ein solches Netzteil gekauf hast 
Ich denke du wirst wie ich auch sehr zufriden damit sein und bleiben


----------



## -Maxemann- (22. August 2009)

Danke für diesen super tollen Test! Ich werde mir bald auch das Cougar CM Power kaufen, mir reichen aber auch 550 Watt! Das Netzteil passt wirklich gut zum Midgard


----------



## majorguns (24. August 2009)

Da hats du recht, schon allein Farblich passt es Perfekt, aber auch die Technische Seite ist einwandfrei.


----------



## Toxic14 (25. September 2009)

Sehr Guter Testbericht und schöne Bilder!
Alles drinne und nicht zu vollgestopft!


----------

